# LIV Golf



## oldman (Aug 2, 2022)

I have been thinking about this new expansion of golf and have read reviews from pro golfers who are all for it, mostly because of the money being tossed around. When I read that Tiger Woods was offered between $700-800 million to sign on and play on one of the teams, I was immediately turned off by it. BTW, Tiger turned the offer down. However, anyone offering that kind of dough to play golf, I can’t support.

I really need to know where all this money is coming from. Maybe from TV contracts, maybe Nike? Wherever it’s coming from, you can bet the fans are the ones that will end up paying the bills and purses. Money has ruined my interest in sports. Baseball players making $43 million a year is a turnoff for me.

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## Jeni (Aug 2, 2022)

*LIV Golf*  is a professional golf tour financed by the Public Investment Fund,* the sovereign wealth fund of Saudi Arabia.* The name LIV is a reference to the Roman numeral for 54, the score if every hole on a par-72 course were birdied and the number of holes to be played at LIV events.[1] The first *LIV Golf Invitational Series* event started on 9 June 2022, at the Centurion Club, near London, England. The Invitational Series is to become the *LIV Golf League* in 2023.

There is where the money is coming from and mostly getting pros to go all over the world as opposed to the US tour and the European tour...
frankly just like another country trying to lure away the best in sport or those who just want to chase bigger purse.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)

They are guaranteed a purse with no cut after 2 rounds. So the whole PGA Golf Industry from amateur to pro is no longer interesting enough for some golfers, they just want the money. It seems like those who have moved over to LIV golf were making over a million a year...and many who made way more than that. Isn't that enough? Three houses, 6 cars, traveling around the world. I won't watch a stroke of LIV golf, and I hope it comes back and bites the whole lot HARD!


----------



## oldman (Aug 2, 2022)

Exactly, it’s always about the money. Always. 


Jeni said:


> *LIV Golf*  is a professional golf tour financed by the Public Investment Fund,* the sovereign wealth fund of Saudi Arabia.* The name LIV is a reference to the Roman numeral for 54, the score if every hole on a par-72 course were birdied and the number of holes to be played at LIV events.[1] The first *LIV Golf Invitational Series* event started on 9 June 2022, at the Centurion Club, near London, England. The Invitational Series is to become the *LIV Golf League* in 2023.
> 
> There is where the money is coming from and mostly getting pros to go all over the world as opposed to the US tour and the European tour...
> frankly just like another country trying to lure away the best in sport or those who just want to chase bigger purse.


No TV contract has been signed by any network as yet, but that will change. I would imagine LIV is in negotiations because millions of golfers will want to watch these rounds. In the meantime, the PGA has signed 3 or 4 contracts totally over a billion dollars. These are crazy numbers considering people who are trying to just make it to the next payday.

I just can’t support anyone being paid millions to play a support. I think if one baseball player is worth $40 million a year, what price tag do you put on a heart or brain surgeon? It just makes no sense. If TV wouldn’t be paying MLB over $6 billion (from ESPN & FOX combined), which means each team will receive a minimum of over $100 million per year even before one ticket is sold.

I read online an article on Yahoo sports ftom a columnist’s blog where he said there are lots of fans going to games that are working their butts off just to make it to the next payday. I doubt if any owner or player ever considers these people. Why should they as long as they get their fair share of pot.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 2, 2022)

oldman said:


> lots of fans going to games that are working their butts off just to make it to the next payday. I doubt if any owner or player ever considers these people.


It is too expensive to go to most of these sports ..... if a paycheck to paycheck person blew that sort of money they need a lesson in financial priority...... i agree i do not think any athlete is worth many millions of dollars but as long as fans buy tickets / merchandise watch tv and the ADS  this will not stop.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 2, 2022)

The money and all the earlier strikes...


----------

